# I gotted more pwesents!!!



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Mommy, who iz dis from?








Yay....iz from my fwends Juwie and Misser!! 








How iz dis pose? Canz I open it now?








what iz dis?








wook mommy I gotted more cwose.








***reads to self***








oh, dis iz so me....








more to come...


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

how duz it wook?








see mommy I gotted anuffer one.








an anuffer one!!








shhhhh, mommy I iz twying to read da card.








tank u Juwee and Misser for da pwesents!!!! I luv dem!!


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

I love you chopper. You need to pose in your new shirt for us


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

oops i posted too soon now i see your adorable pose with your new shirt. You are such a lil cutie


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

The pictures are so cute!!!!!!!!!! He is such a doll, and the pictures are just great! Congrats on the new duds, Chopper!


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

Chopper you are so adorable in your new outfits!!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Chopper is so handsome! I love his new clothes


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow! What great gifts. You sure look handsome in them


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

awwwwwwww i just love chopper. that was so nice of them to send him some presents. they are so cute.


----------



## spoiledchiens (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Chopper
Love your new clothes


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Omgosh!! Chopper you are just the perfect little man!! I think those shirts are perfect and you look very handsome in them! :love5:


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I love Chopper. He is so handsome and cute in his new clothes.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

looking very dapper as always!


----------



## Scarface (Apr 13, 2008)

That dog is a total ham! He looks awesome!


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

Oh my I just looooooooooove the ones where he is reading it really looks like he is. What an IQ he he


----------



## Milo 07 (Feb 3, 2008)

lol...thats too cute!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

great pics very hansome little man :love5:


----------



## kedavis (Aug 2, 2007)

awww chopper you always make me smile


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awwwww hes so handsome in his new clothes as always


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

*TOO* 
*TOO* 
*TOO* 
CUTE! 
Love the clothes!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

om my god i LOVE those outfits, they so suit chooper!!!

I LOVE that last picture, he looks so adorable surrounded by his new gifts.

Were they brought in america? Just wondering as I would love to get chico soemthing like that, not to be a copy-dog (trying to make a pun there lol) but theyre fab


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the compliments. I will pass them on to my little HAM. Lol. 



IWAC said:


> om my god i LOVE those outfits, they so suit chooper!!!
> 
> I LOVE that last picture, he looks so adorable surrounded by his new gifts.
> 
> Were they brought in america? Just wondering as I would love to get chico soemthing like that, not to be a copy-dog (trying to make a pun there lol) but theyre fab



They were bought here in America from a girl on another forum, she has a chi also. She lives in New Hampshire. I know I have seen them around here locally. I will try to do a search for you and see if there are any sites that will allow you to order them and have them shipped.


----------



## SophieE (Sep 4, 2007)

PRECIOUS omg i love him! Looking forward to seeing more pics
x


----------



## talented79 (Jan 30, 2008)

so handsome Love the new clothes


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

Chopper looks great in his new wardrobe. What a little ham and absolutey handsome guy you have there.


----------



## Raech (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok very cute shirts and I love the high turtleneck. They always look so dashing on Chis long necks.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Chopper's got to be my fav Chi around these parts.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

He is the cutest, what a ham. I love him.


----------

